# i need a friend



## conor98 (Feb 18, 2016)

I need a friend
i dont have any :/


----------



## UkrBrig (Feb 6, 2016)

I want to have a friend too. But you are not gonna find them online.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

^ Agreed, unless you guys really really click, have similar personalities and have a lot in common.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

UkrBrig said:


> I want to have a friend too. But you are not gonna find them online.


How would you know if you don't try?


----------



## Tone (Oct 12, 2012)

thats because people arent social and are also jaded (two separate reasons). if people's sociability consciousness changed, it would become exponentially easier to make friends & find compatibility in GETTING TO KNOW a person. its the society's fault, not the individuals. The only cases where its the individual's fault is people who dont have proper social behavior. Society is far-more at fault.

The method of going into psychological-denial and debunking this truth is a person will make up false statements such as _"that is a cop out, you are responsibility for your own social status"_ and other fake zombie-statements of non-thinking, non-observing darkness and disinfo.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

BS @ the other comments. I've made friend's from this website. I only know one of them irl so far but the other few I communicate via text message. It is definitely possible to make friends on here. Just continue posting OP and reply to people on other threads and be friendly and hopefully you will meet some similar people to yourself and create some friendships.


----------



## UkrBrig (Feb 6, 2016)

visualkeirockstar said:


> How would you know if you don't try?


Because it is worthless. If they are not from your area, you won`t spend time with them. Plus you can get on some 50-year old pervert or you can just be trolled.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

UkrBrig said:


> Because it is worthless. If they are not from your area, you will spend time with them. Plus you can get on some 50-year old pervert or you can just be trolled.


Hey you're from Texas I'm from Texas, theres something in common! lol


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ignore the comments saying you can't make friends on-line. That's complete garbage. Heck, some of the friends I know online are 100x better than the ones I know irl lol.

I'm here if you need to chat


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

I actually met some of my best friends online. One was through a fan forum and turns out we were both from the same city, just starting chatting from there. Known her since 2005. My other friend I met him through another fan group. Actually I happen to be put in a group chat with him. But wouldn't you know it he liked video games. We started talking about GTA 4 which was coming out at that time. We were trying to foretell where and what time this game will take place. Turns out we were also the same age too. In fact he came to visit me this past week cause he's from NY. I made friends also with his girlfriend. So you can meet people online and it can turn into a fruitful friendship. Just have to find common ground and try to chat as often as you can so that friendship can grow.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Me too! For the first time I have some...almost friends in real life, but the only thing getting in the way is me. It's hard to get myself to want to hang out with people I don't know really well yet. But I have to be around them a lot to get to know them in the first place. :/


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

yeah, whoever said you can't make friends online are dumbasses


----------



## Saintjax (Mar 4, 2016)

conor98 said:


> I need a friend
> i dont have any :/


I'll be your friend. I'm
In Australia. But am happy to be online friends. So many of my old friends now live all over the world. I totally do online friendship.


----------

